# CCW Insurance?



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

First off I don't represent any company nor am I trying to sell you something. With that said, how many of you have liability insurance in case you end up in a case like Zimmerman? I have been researching different options, not only for CCW for my wife but to cover myself in the event that I'm involved in an off duty shooting and my agency decides to not back me up or represent me. The one I'm looking at I posted the link to and they not only cover legal costs but give council from some of the top attorneys and expert witnesses in the country.(so they claim).

Ccw Insurance | CCWSafe


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

It looks interesting. I have thought about a plain personal indemnity umbrella policy, but the the investigative aspect is nice with this plan.

I think the last figures I saw on Zimmerman's debt is over 2mil. Ouch.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

this is not a abd idea...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

At my last renewal I found out about these people. I signed up.

http://www.uslawshield.com/texas/


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

That is a really good idea. Thanks MeanGreen!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Isn't something like this offered through the NRA?


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

After watching the legal process of the Zimmerman trial I would say it would be a good thing to have. You need protection from corrupt people in a corrupt system. I don't like that you have to be a Concealed Carry holder to be a member though. It should be open to people who carry where carry is legal without permit.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Not bad idea


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mine is inexpensive enough that it makes sense to have it and not need it rather than to need it and not have it. You keep a card in your wallet with an 800 # that is answered 24-7 by an attorney.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Mine is inexpensive enough that it makes sense to have it and not need it rather than to need it and not have it. You keep a card in your wallet with an 800 # that is answered 24-7 by an attorney.


This is what I want. I want to be able to hand the phone over and say, "talk thru my attorney please."


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I did some research for your area. Here is what I found. The co. I'm with only covers 4 states so far, NM is not one of them.

CCW Safe defends those who carry concealed against criminal, civil and administrative actions.

^^ This one is the 2nd most popular in TX ^^

https://www.concealedweaponins.com/

What-s-this-all-about-

Concealed Carry Insurance - CPL - CCW Insurance

These are just a few although I don't think there are many. One thing to watch out for, some offer REIMBURSEMENT. Mine has no out of pocket expenses other than the yearly fee.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I did some research for your area. Here is what I found. The co. I'm with only covers 4 states so far, NM is not one of them.
> 
> CCW Safe defends those who carry concealed against criminal, civil and administrative actions.
> 
> ...


Thanks for looking into that. I posted the CCWSafe because it was one of the first I looked at that has the "expert witnesses" The NRA has something similar and most insurance companies have coverage for this but they cover it under their liability policies that would cover you for most law suits.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Personally, if I didn't have what I do, I would be going with them. That company has really good reviews by actual customers.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I would make sure they are approved to operate/provide insurance in your state. Even some of our "Big Policy" well known companies aren't allowed to operate or offer certain policies in certain states. And I would look very carefully at the fine print as far as WHO they provide as counsel, or are you on your own? If you're on your own and it's all about reimbursement, you still have to come up with money to retain an attorney and I'm sure there is a disclaimer about not being responsible for your conviction or quality of legal counsel. Is the only attorney they provide, the one on the phone?

In my state, if they bring you up on charges and you claim self defense and win, the state has to reimburse your costs. I had renters insurance once and I had a hell of a lot of liability insurance to protect me against being sued. But I don't know if they covered things like using firearms for self defense and all that.

But whatever you do, don't call your insurance company and ask. They'll probably terminate your policy and send out guys in white coats.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I have a few different kinds of insurance other than the normal. Travel,scuba and even a pre paid policy just in case. I will have to look into this as well.. Thanks a lot! It is also A VERY GOOD IDEA to look into setting up a trust. Especially if you have a business, property or any amount of money. They are also good to have if want to get a suppressor or other class 3 stuff..

A lot of people don't know, when a police officer pulls them over. When they run the tag, they know your name,BD,ssn and even if you have a CCW.. If you have a trust set up and your vehicle is in the name of the trust. Whne they run the tag, the only thing that shows is the name of the trust.. Very few people use trusts but they can be very helpful if you know what you are doing. And you can put any name in the world you want on the trust like "BigDogBukk" or Prep Inc" or whatever ya want. The only ones to know the real name is you and the attorney that sets it up and they are bound not to tell anyone... Just an idea if anyone want to look into it.. There are a few states that are better than others to get them in and Montana is about the best. You can live in any state and set it up in another though..


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

goodshow, good find!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Get a good umbrella policy. They cover more than just shootings and can cost less. Do your homework. No insurance is going to pay out if you are in the wrong, but some won't pay out if you are in the right.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Most only pay out after the trial is ove - something to watch out for.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Most only pay out after the trial is ove - something to watch out for.


Fortunately both Texas Law Shield and CCW Safe state this is taken care of. No out of pocket from everything I've read.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

I am a member of the Armed Citizens Legal Defense Network, inc. Check it out, the advisory board has people on it Massad Ayood, John Farman, James Flemming, Tom Givens, Emanuel Kapelson, Vincent Shuck and Dennis Tueller. The site is Armed Citizens' Legal Defense Network, Inc.


----------



## ThirtydaZe (Nov 23, 2013)

Ill likely do ccw safe in the near future. The advertise it on glen beck, its been on my mind for a while.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

ThirtydaZe said:


> Ill likely do ccw safe in the near future. The advertise it on glen beck, its been on my mind for a while.


For me it's peace of mind. If something happens I won't bankrupt myself over it.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a pretty good idea of cost if you didn't have insurance. I wouldn't be without it. After calling 911 my next call would be my attorney. Then zip it.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Thanks for the Information..Very Interesting..


----------

